# Just had first liter....yahh.. Is this normal?



## dipence71 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well my Lionhead doe just had her first litter literally lol. So far 4 live 1 dead kits. She was bread to my broken rex mix bread.
The kits look like they are a mix of colors so we will see.
Hopefully she will be a good mom.

She did have 4 of them on the wire and they were cold but alive so I warmed them and I put them in the litter box and she then started having another on the wire but it was doa. Then she started picking up more hay and doing a weird thing with her head raising it up and stretching out her neck. Then she reaches in the nest box and grabs a kit and tosses it out of the nest box.(accidentally??she was grabbing hay) I put it back in and watched her for a while and she stopped and went back in and shuffling around so not sure if she is having more or prepping the nest?? 
Normal for first time mom?
I have read allot on here but nothing about the weird neck stretching thing.

Will be checking on her repeatedly this am to see what is going on. She had not pulled much fur so I pulled some and put in on the babies.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep. Normal first-time dingbat doe!


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 6, 2010)

I figured it was but just wanted another opinion or two. Thanks


----------



## missy_cbell21 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine do the neck stretching thing as well. I thought it was strange at first, they look like they are dancing with hay in their mouths. 
Sounds like a normal first time mom. I have not had any toss their kits until they were a bit closer to 6 weeks though. lol


----------

